# CubeCast Podcast E34 w/ Lucas Garron released!



## krnballerzzz (Jul 18, 2013)

*Update 11/25/2013: Lucas Garron Episode released!

SAVE $5 with 'CUBECAST' at www.speedpuzzles.com at checkout! Thanks to them for sponsoring the show!

Website: www.cubecastpodcast.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CubecastPodcast
Twitter: https://twitter.com/CubeCastPodcast


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jul 18, 2013)

Am I the only one super excited for season 3?


----------



## Faz (Jul 18, 2013)

PokemonEggs said:


> Am I the only one super excited for season 3?



Nope


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 18, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> (hint: it rhymes with he-licks them-legs).



Cackling.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 18, 2013)

Andrew is back o.0
Awesome-0
Looking forward to some bacon covered skewby goodness.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2013)

Why'd you just mention like 3 CRs and forget the rest :'(


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Why'd you just mention like 3 CRs and forget the rest :'(




Sorry.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2013)

podcasting atm


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 20, 2013)

Season 3 Episode 1 is out with Jules Manalang!
http://cubecast.squarespace.com/home/2013/7/20/cubecast-season-3-episode-1-jules-manalang.html


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 21, 2013)

When will the iTunes thing be updated?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 21, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> When will the iTunes thing be updated?



Probably in a week or two.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 21, 2013)

for the skype team bld I did very well (just by the fact I fail at following spoken cube solves I have a video that need rendering that involes team bld stuff) I had the right block and a F2L(I know this solve was roux) slot out. Last 6 edges was close too.


----------



## Riley (Jul 21, 2013)

I just listened to my first episode of CubeCast. Thanks for the 1:33:33 of entertainment, I really enjoyed it. Looking forward to the future episodes.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 22, 2013)

Riley said:


> I just listened to my first episode of CubeCast. Thanks for the 1:33:33 of entertainment, I really enjoyed it. Looking forward to the future episodes.



Glad you liked it! The World Championship content is going to kick some ass, keep a look out for that in the weeks to come.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2013)

Andrew, your cluelessness never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 22, 2013)

Hm I dont know what this cubecast is. I have suddenly become interested. :3

EDIT: Oh its really cool! I can run it on one tab while I'm on the forum on the other one. Cool


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Andrew, your cluelessness never ceases to amaze me.



^ This ^

but it did make it a lot more entertaining and fun to listen to


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Andrew, your cluelessness never ceases to amaze me.



That's what happens when you quit cubing cold turkey for a year lol. Plus it's no fun if everyone can agree on everything >.> THERES GOTTA BE DRAMA!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2013)

I think that the multi BLD rules change thing was the worst  It's been changed for almost 5 years now.


----------



## Owen (Jul 22, 2013)

This is sick!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I think that the multi BLD rules change thing was the worst  It's been changed for almost 5 years now.



All the memories just blur together. Everything that I remember happened "some years ago"... whether that was 2007 or 2012 I don't know.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 22, 2013)

okso andrews voice reminds me of cubecast season1 wich is good

also memyselfandpi is 22 (23 if is birthday was within the past ~5 weeks) which is funny


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 22, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> also memyselfandpi is 22 (23 if is birthday was within the past ~5 weeks)



That can't be true. Really?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 23, 2013)

So, I really should make that mini-montage for episode 21-24 in season 1. I'll get to it and finish it by the end of 2013, I promise.

I also want to remake the first montage since the sound quality was so trashy because of the editing software I was using.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 23, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> So, I really should make that mini-montage for episode 21-24 in season 1. I'll get to it and finish it by the end of 2013, I promise.
> 
> I also want to remake the first montage since the sound quality was so trashy because of the editing software I was using.



Sort through all that content just for a montage? You're crazy.


----------



## stoic (Jul 23, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> All the memories just blur together. Everything that I remember happened "some years ago"... whether that was 2007 or 2012 I don't know.



I'm a bit like that since about 1990


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 25, 2013)

Austin and Chris will be testing the equipment/stream tomorrow in preparation for the competition. I will update the thread/website once we are ready


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 29, 2013)

http://cubecast.squarespace.com/hom...-the-world-rubiks-cube-championship-2013.html

Thank you to Austin Reed and Chris Wall for being awesome guys and streaming the competition all weekend. They will be back after a month vacation with more CubeCast content!
In the meanwhile, Thom and I will have on the new world champion Feliks Zemdegs this upcoming weekend. Stay tuned!


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 29, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> So, I really should make that mini-montage for episode 21-24 in season 1. I'll get to it and finish it by the end of 2013, I promise.
> 
> I also want to remake the first montage since the sound quality was so trashy because of the editing software I was using.



I still have the notes I sent you to help with the first montage, if case you don't have them anymore.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 29, 2013)

So should we expect this next episode just before wc2015 or this weekend?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2013)

If I didn't make a mistake with the new page, there actually were 55 world records (*) since the previous show (you said 47):
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=&eventId=&years=&mixHist=Mixed+History

(*) excluding magics, as they're (currently) not shown there


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 2, 2013)

Stefan said:


> If I didn't make a mistake with the new page, there actually were 55 world records (*) since the previous show (you said 47):
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=&eventId=&years=&mixHist=Mixed+History
> 
> (*) excluding magics, as they're (currently) not shown there



Guess I miscounted :3. Thanks for correcting this.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> Guess I miscounted :3. Thanks for correcting this.



Bah you weren't supposed to thank me for the correction but for the new page that I made especially for you cause you gave me the idea thank you btw


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 2, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Bah you weren't supposed to thank me for the correction but for the new page that I made especially for you cause you gave me the idea thank you btw



Can you name the page after me then?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 3, 2013)

BOOM new episode! FELIKS ZEMDEGSSSS

http://cubecast.squarespace.com/hom...-episode-2-feliks-zemdegs-world-champion.html


----------



## Stefan (Aug 3, 2013)

Lol I just read "Feliks Zemdegs released!"


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 3, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Lol I just read "Feliks Zemdegs released!"



I should edit that eh? lol


----------



## tx789 (Aug 3, 2013)

I didn't expect this today since I live in New Zealand and we are 18-20 hours ahead of America and 12-13 hours ahead of England(Day light savings changes stuff).

Also it not 2015 so the episode is on time


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 3, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Also it not 2015 so the episode is on time



^ this ^

I'll be listening to it tomorrow or something (might get too excited and just start today and remember where I left off). I wasn't really expecting it to be this early.

Still waiting for the itunes thing to catch up though :'(


----------



## googlebleh (Aug 3, 2013)

this thread has the most dynamic title name

also, I'm looking forward to cubecast being back


----------



## tx789 (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't think you will pronounce my name wrong. I know you will. No one does. When seeing it in print.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 3, 2013)

Did you guys like the introduction I gave to feliks? I thought it was pretty shnazzy.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 3, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> Did you guys like the introduction I gave to feliks? I thought it was pretty shnazzy.





Spoiler



"3rd place in the 2011 World Championship, 1st place in the 2013 World Championship, winner of nearly every competition he attends, 52-time world record breaker, the fastest cuber in the history of cubing, the ladies call him '5 second Feliks', it's Feeeeeliks Zemdegs welcome to the show!"


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 3, 2013)

When will season 3 episodes be on iTunes?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 3, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> When will season 3 episodes be on iTunes?



About a month from now.


----------



## TP (Aug 3, 2013)

It was a great introduction, it gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm glad you two are back, very nice two new episodes!

I didn't get the skype team blind right, think I understood D once instead of U.

D' L U2 D2 F' B L2 D F' U2 L2 F' D2 B L2 F2 B' U2 D2
x' y
U' F L2 U R' D
R U' R2 U2 R
L' U L
U2 L U L' U' L U L'
y R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
zed perm swap front and left

I'm missing Andrew's "whatchamacallit".

Your 47-vs-55 miscount btw merely made me finally create that new page, I had intended to make it for a long time, inspired by you always talking about the most recent world records in cubecast season 1.

Was episode 2 length 1:33:37 intentional, did someone notice the episode 1 length 1:33:32 and tell you that's not leet enough?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 4, 2013)

Glad to be back Stefan ;3. I hope the last episode was informative as well as entertaining. 

The episode length was purely accidental. I didn't even realize that it was 1:33:37 until I read your post. 

You should definitely come on the show again =3


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 16, 2013)

http://cubecast.squarespace.com/hom...isode-3-kevin-hays-1-case-1-alg-for-life.html

Kevin Hays episode is out. For the record I'm not gay.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 16, 2013)

yay I new epiosde and on my birthday too. (17 August New Zealand is ahead of all of you timezone wise)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 16, 2013)

tx789 said:


> yay I new epiosde and on my birthday too. (17 August New Zealand is ahead of all of you timezone wise)



Happy birthday sir. If I knew it was your birthday ahead of time on the show I probably wouldn't have said anything anyway?  (but really happy birthday)


----------



## tx789 (Aug 17, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> Happy birthday sir. If I knew it was your birthday ahead of time on the show I probably wouldn't have said anything anyway?  (but really happy birthday)



thanks


----------



## Thompson (Aug 17, 2013)

When is Eric Limeback??


----------



## Mikel (Aug 17, 2013)

Kevin Hays is so good at radio OMG


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 17, 2013)

Thompson said:


> When is Eric Limeback??



In a few weeks, I'm not quite sure when Chris Wall is back from vacation.



Mikel said:


> Kevin Hays is so good at radio OMG



He is very well spoken for sure. Also having a deep voice doesn't hurt.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 17, 2013)

Whew I made it on the website.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 17, 2013)

Next episode Tim reynolds! Send in your questions =3.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2013)

Skype Teamblind:

Thom: _"Do double Sune."_
Andrew: _"What is that?"_
Thom: _"Trust me."_

And that's how you screw up 

Just like Andrew I wasn't sure what you meant, was waiting for you to clarify, and then when you just continued, I had no chance.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 18, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Skype Teamblind:
> 
> Thom: _"Do double Sune."_
> Andrew: _"What is that?"_
> ...



It is my new life goal to get a success with Thom calling.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 18, 2013)

If you don't know what double sune is you don't deserve to get a success.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> If you don't know what double sune is you don't deserve to get a success.



Well I had a guess, and I later checked and I had guessed right, but I wasn't 100% sure (there's at least the "double layer Sune", plus different people might have different "Sune") and more importantly Andrew had asked, so I was expecting your answer and that's why I waited. Had I known you wouldn't answer, I probably would've done the double Sune, but when you continued, I had no time to do that *and* keep up with the new moves.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 18, 2013)

Also, if you use different algs for the double sune it could permute the pieces differently. So wouldn't you need to call out the actual moves you're using?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 18, 2013)

how could you use different algs? double sune is two sunes cancelled


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 18, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Well I had a guess, and I later checked and I had guessed right, but I wasn't 100% sure (there's at least the "double layer Sune", plus different people might have different "Sune") and more importantly Andrew had asked, so I was expecting your answer and that's why I waited. Had I known you wouldn't answer, I probably would've done the double Sune, but when you continued, I had no time to do that *and* keep up with the new moves.



Don't blame this on me. I asked a perfectly valid question.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 18, 2013)

To make sure: double sune is just (R U R' U R U2 R')2 right?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 18, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> To make sure: double sune is just (R U R' U R U2 R')2 right?



yes (which cancels into R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R')


----------



## Username (Aug 18, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> To make sure: double sune is just (R U R' U R U2 R')2 right?



With cancellations, yes


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 18, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> how could you use different algs? double sune is two sunes cancelled



R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' 

R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 18, 2013)

that second alg is very obviously double antisune, not double sune


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 18, 2013)

It still solves the double sune OLL.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> Don't blame this on me. I asked a perfectly valid question.



I agree:



Stefan said:


> Just like Andrew I wasn't sure what you meant


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 18, 2013)

I think my posts are getting deleted, so, dunno if I can reply


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 18, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> I think my posts are getting deleted, so, dunno if I can reply



Not on this thread :3, I have admin in this section of speedsolving and I don't see anything.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 19, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> Not on this thread :3, I have admin in this section of speedsolving and I don't see anything.



oh weird. then I'm an ***** and didn't press reply.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 19, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> It still solves the double sune OLL.



It's double anti-sune. Dont make excuses, you were wrong.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 19, 2013)

IIRC, the sune and antisune algorithm and the sune and antisune OLL are two different things.

A sune algorithm has the _ U _ U _ U2 _ or _ U' _ U' _ U2 _ pattern (with the appropriate Rs/R's and Ls/L's in between), whereas an antisune algorthim has the _ U2 _ U _ U _ or _ U2 _ U' _ U' _ patterm.

The sune OLL is the OCLL where the three corners need to be twisted clockwise, and the antisune OLL is the OCLL where the three corners need to be twisted counter clockwise.

In Team BLD, it's usually understood that "sune" and "antisune" refer to the OCLLs R U R' U R U2 R' and R U2 R' U' R U' R'.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 19, 2013)

Just listened to the Feliks and Kevin episodes; good stuff, guys. I've missed Cubecast.

PS: I totally got the Skype BLD on the latest episode.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes said:


> PS: I totally got the Skype BLD on the latest episode.



<33333333333


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2013)

Fun episode! Looking forward to the next one, as always!
By the way, do you take any stats on your website? I'd love to see the download count per episode or pageview logging.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 22, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Fun episode! Looking forward to the next one, as always!
> By the way, do you take any stats on your website? I'd love to see the download count per episode or pageview logging.



The first month we came back the website got 1300 unique visitors, which was more than I was expecting. The number has been slowly growing this month. As an avid podcast listener, I realize podcast format is not for everyone... but the people who love it eat it up! At the moment, I'm looking for more interactive/vocal listeners rather than pure viewing numbers. Listener interaction makes the show so much more engaging/fun!

While were on the subject of listener interaction, do any of you guys have suggestions on how to improve the show? I have a ton of ideas lined up for the next episode as well as bringing back old favorites (puzzler?).


----------



## Mikel (Aug 22, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> The first month we came back the website got 1300 unique visitors, which was more than I was expecting. The number has been slowly growing this month. As an avid podcast listener, I realize podcast format is not for everyone... but the people who love it eat it up! At the moment, I'm looking for more interactive/vocal listeners rather than pure viewing numbers. Listener interaction makes the show so much more engaging/fun!
> 
> While were on the subject of listener interaction, do any of you guys have suggestions on how to improve the show? I have a ton of ideas lined up for the next episode as well as bringing back old favorites (puzzler?).



Can we still donate and get a shout-out?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 22, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Can we still donate and get a shout-out?



Once I get that set up sure! That would be so helpful since everything is out of pocket from me at the moment.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2013)

Basically the show comes down to the guest - don't pick someone just because they're good.
For a podcast, they have to be an energetic person.

Not to shame the cast of Season 2, but the only reason I like Thom/Andrew better is their energy and their guests. Cubing is cool and all, but I don't want to listen to it unless the guest is seriously passionate about the subject and has new ideas to offer. I think that's the reason I enjoy guests such as Chris Hardwick, Mike Hughey, etc. They do stuff that's different. They don't just solve NxNs all day, but work or have worked on 'different' events. Someone that conributes a lot to the wiki or even the guy that made PPT would be great guests.

Guests make up everything.
Invite guests from back when cubing was young(er). Go ask people that have made software you use, like aCube, Cube Explorer, etc.
There are so many topics beyond "yeah I do OLL/PLL" to go into and the podcast hasn't touched upon them yet. THAT's what I want to hear!
I want to hear about people actually bettering cubing. Cride5, Josef Jelinek, Frank Morris, Jessica Fridrich even, Lucas Garron, Macky, Brest, Jason Baum, etc.
These are people that have changed cubing, to their different levels. They have actively written up guides, developed methods and pushed cubing further than it was before.

Tim is a great step in the right direction - I really hope to get some great insight into how things are organized on a larger scale and very much you guys focus on that.
I just want more of it, I guess. Take me through the mind of Brest - ask him how he got into reconstructions. Why did Lucas Garron create cubing.net, and what are his plans? Seriously, there's so much going on software-side, and it's not seen by enough cubers.

/rant.
TL;DR; Guests should actually care about cubing, and you should focus on what makes them different. I don't care how fast Tim Reynolds is. I really don't, and neither does most of your user base. I care about the stresses, fun, etc involved in organizing a huge competition. I want the details.


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 22, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> ...



I agree that most of those people would be cool to hear from, but I also think you're discrediting the interesting things about some of last couple guests. There's certainly more depth and variation in their solving styles than "I do OLL/PLL". These days, I find it pretty interesting that there's a spectrum of the fast cubers, (this is just my observations) with Kevin at one end, being the epitome of "turn fast, 1case1alg4lyfe", and Mats at the other, having a lot of cool tricks and various algs for specific situations. Feliks probably lies somewhere in the middle, probably closer to Mats (and Alex Lau is off doing his own thing). It's an exciting time to be following speedcubing! It wasn't long ago that a lot of the fast people seemed to shun doing crazy tricks and stuff in your solves, but now that seems to be the common factor between Mats and Feliks.

A couple other people I'd love to hear from:
Robert Yau - Lots of algs, different fingertricks, different methods
Kris de Asis - Very slow turning
Cornelius? - I've never really taken a good look at his solving style to be honest, I'm not sure where he lies on the spectrum above, but I'd like to know 
Any ex-3x3 WR holder - I'd like to hear their opinion on how the style of the fast people today is different than it was a couple years ago (because I think it's changed a lot).

Software wise, honestly, I'm not sure most of those people would be interesting to the general cubing public (I'm pretty sure the only software the majority of cubers even _use_ is a timer). I agree on Lucas though. Also Michael Gottlieb, I don't think anyone has contributed as much useful software as him.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 22, 2013)

What about these people:
Adam Morgan
KOII Cubers
Tristan Wright
Phillip Espinoza
Bob Burton
Turbo
Izovire
Harris Chan 


They have been listed as guests since at least early 2011, I never listened to this before then despite being on the forum since Sept 2010


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 22, 2013)

Obviously Brest. At Worlds, we found out he had the perfect radio voice.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 22, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Take me through the mind of Brest



Brest exam!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 22, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Brest exam!


Brest show ever


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 5, 2013)

There is so much to talk about that happened in the last few weeks! Anyone have any specific topics you want discussed on the upcoming shows (Tim Reynolds and Eric Limeback)? I already am planning on talking about the big events like Feliks WRs, Eric's 24 hour WR, and Chris Olson WR.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 5, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## cubizh (Oct 5, 2013)

Since you're having a WCA Board member there, you could talk about the recent changes in the WCA structure, the new WCA board members (Ilkyoo Choi and Natán Riggenbach), the extinction of the IAC and the creation of the new WCA Disciplinary Committee (WDC).


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 13, 2013)

Eric Limeback's Episode is released!
http://cubecast.squarespace.com/home/2013/10/13/cubecast-season-2-episode-5-eric-limeback.html


----------



## Stefan (Oct 19, 2013)

First!

Kinda weird, being the first after five days. Anyway, very fun stories about worlds and the 24h record, and I was happy to hear a bit more about the M2 history . But what's that _"just like anyone else I googled it, youtubed it, it was much harder back in the day"_ nonsense, someone should tell you about the situation in the early 1980s!

And I screwed up *scrambling* for teamblind *twice*, I suggest you either do it like Andrew and say "down"/"back" or you drop the British accent


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 19, 2013)

Great episode! Listened at work on Wednesday (as always, great background talk) and had to stifle laughter once or twice.

Was really looking forward to Eric's talk about the record!


----------



## cubizh (Oct 19, 2013)

The BLD situation Eric mentioned about Feliks is the real epitome of what being a teacher is all about, and it should motivate everyone to produce the best possible content and help out / teach someone out there. You never know who's out there eager to learn what you know now, and what great achievements they reach with it.
Also, I could not pick up teamblind as well. As a suggestion, it would be great if you could at least slow down calling teamblind scrambles, so that slower people can at least try to have a go at it (1 second per move?).


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 19, 2013)

nice episode! I really like CubeCast, keep up the good work! Maybe in team blind call out the moves a bit slower, and it was really confusing with the Bs and the Ds . . .


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 24, 2013)

Mats will be the next guest and the recording will be tomorrow! Please send any questions you have for him to [email protected]


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 24, 2013)

What accomplishment are you most proud of?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 25, 2013)

Mats Valk episode is released! More details here http://cubecast.squarespace.com/hom...son-3-episode-4-mats-valk-silver-buddies.html.
Plus the puzzler is back! Have a chance at winning any $15 puzzle from Amazon by solving a simple puzzle~ 

NO CHEATING PLEASE.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 25, 2013)

What a relief! How is he?

Yes, I still find this funny


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 25, 2013)

I was LOLing. Thank you Stefan.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 25, 2013)

Stefan said:


> What a relief! How is he?
> 
> Yes, I still find this funny



Damnit Stefan, why are u so lovable.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just realized I took the photo of Mats on the website.

#PhotoCreds.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 23, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of activity guys, but look forward to an episode very soon. Also, we have some awesome news for you to look forward to as well.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 23, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> Also, we have some awesome news for you to look forward to as well.



Is it that the new episodes will be up on iTunes shortly? =)


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 23, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> Sorry for the lack of activity guys, but look forward to an episode very soon. Also, we have some awesome news for you to look forward to as well.



finally!
When will the new episode be up?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 23, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Is it that the new episodes will be up on iTunes shortly? =)



Let's not get too hopeful, I'm not a miracle worker =P


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 23, 2013)

Update: I'm working on Itunes, should be up within a few days.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 23, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> Update: I'm working on Itunes, should be up within a few days.



=)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 23, 2013)

Update #2: Subscribe to this RSS on Itunes.
Go to File -> Subscribe to Podcast... Then enter this in. http://www.cubecastpodcast.com/home/rss.xml


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 26, 2013)

Lucas Garron episode released! http://cubecast.squarespace.com/home/2013/11/25/cubecast-episode-34-lucas-garron.html

Don't forget to SAVE $5 with 'CUBECAST' at www.speedpuzzles.com at checkout! Thanks to them for sponsoring the show!

Subscribe to the show with this RSS on Itunes.
Go to File -> Subscribe to Podcast... Then enter this in. http://www.cubecastpodcast.com/home/rss.xml


----------



## Stefan (Nov 27, 2013)

Woah, long episode. Lots of interesting stuff, though. Lucas was a great guest.
 One reason against speedblind at least back then might have been that you were supposed to _use your regular speedsolving method_, and that can't be checked. I also did (but failed) speedblind at Euro2006 along with Geir and Clement but I used my bld method with optimizations and it kinda felt like cheating.
 Argh, Ben stole my victory! Quite surprised only us two said zero. I guess my years of experience of nitpicking and looking for loopholes explain mine.
 What did Thom say at 1:49:55 after Andrew's "too easy for him", something like "It's like dispetrus"?
 The "make an unequals sign" is not a solution, as that creates an inequation, not an equation as requested. A good one-move solution is to turn I-III=II into I=III-II. Any other good ones?
 I got skype teamblind right, woot! (first time in a while, I think)


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 5, 2013)

You forgot the MBLD WR 41/41 by Maskow.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> So, I really should make that mini-montage for episode 21-24 in season 1. I'll get to it and finish it by the end of 2013, I promise.
> 
> I also want to remake the first montage since the sound quality was so trashy because of the editing software I was using.



Montage 1 (episode 1-10) remake done. 
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9449082/CubeCast Montage 1 Remake.wma

Unfortunately I can't upload it to YouTube since it's over 15 minutes.

I'll finish the mini montage before New Years.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 28, 2013)

This is very late and I am not sure if this is where I should post this, but did anyone notice Lucas's reasoning against defect allowances was that you should get a better puzzle and the reasons against stickerless cubes was basically that the puzzle is better? I don't really want to start a discussion just though that it was interesting.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 28, 2013)

Bindedsa said:


> This is very late and I am not sure if this is where I should post this, but did anyone notice Lucas's reasoning against defect allowances was that you should get a better puzzle and the reasons against stickerless cubes was basically that the puzzle is better? I don't really want to start a discussion just though that it was interesting.



Yeah, that's exactly the problem. The puzzle is better. It gives you an advantage. But we have to draw the line somewhere for what is an unfair advantage because it "enhances the basic concept of a puzzle", e.g. when it lets you identify pieces more easily.

Basically, a stickerless cube lets you look around corners (and edges...). The current policy is that this is too much better.

I usually use this picture to illustrate it. You can see easily identify all four F2L edges from one glance, which is significantly more than the original puzzle (usually you can only tell one middle edge without thinking/counting/remembering something):


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 28, 2013)

When will new episodes finally be released?


----------



## tx789 (Dec 28, 2013)

AmazingCuber said:


> When will new episodes finally be released?



In 2 weeks. It's always in 2 weeks.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 29, 2013)

AmazingCuber said:


> When will new episodes finally be released?



I've been crazy busy with holiday work schedule, so the episode should be out in less than a week?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 31, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > So, I really should make that mini-montage for episode 21-24 in season 1. I'll get to it and finish it by the end of 2013, I promise.
> ...



Season 1, episodes 21-24 mini montage: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9449082/ccmontage3.wma


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 21, 2014)

krnballerzzz said:


> I've been crazy busy with holiday work schedule, so the episode should be out in less than a week?



Unless I missed something... pls?


----------



## tx789 (Jan 21, 2014)

When the next episode its been a while.

Can the episodes be for frequent like every 2 weeks. Or at least once a month. I know scheduling is a promblem.


Also what guests are planned.

You should have Dan Knights on or Ron van Bruchem.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 18, 2014)

Please make a new episode?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 5, 2014)

Are you planning on continuing cubecast? If so, what guest will you host next and when will the episode finally come out? You know, we all love cubecast and it would be awesome if episodes came more regularly .


----------



## tx789 (Mar 5, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Are you planning on continuing cubecast? If so, what guest will you host next and when will the episode finally come out? You know, we all love cubecast and it would be awesome if episodes came more regularly .



Just be pantient it once took a year for a new ep to come out.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 5, 2014)

Aneurin that's fine, they don't make money from the show, however, posting does show interest/want for more episodes.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 5, 2014)

Anyone have a mirror of the season 3 episodes? The website is down, and the Wayback Machine isn't helping.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 5, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Anyone have a mirror of the season 3 episodes? The website is down, and the Wayback Machine isn't helping.



Yup. Check your inbox.


I have all the episodes if anyone wants them.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 6, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> Yup. Check your inbox.
> 
> 
> I have all the episodes if anyone wants them.



Thank you!


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> I have all the episodes if anyone wants them.



I'd like them please.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 3, 2014)

So uh, the past few months have been terribly exhausting... Ya'll want some episodes? lol...


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 3, 2014)

Yes. Go ask Alex Lau please. I'm sure he'll be game.

Thanks Andrew.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 3, 2014)

If there are suggestions guests/topics, can I get the following...

Name: 
Reasons for suggestion:


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 3, 2014)

Alex Lau
He is awesome and Thom will love chatting Roux with him and you can play Starcraft while they do =D


----------



## tx789 (May 4, 2014)

Dan Knights talking to some of the previous world champions could be interesting.

Jayden McNeil
he a good all rounder and s 3rd in the world at 2x2.

Maskow
He well ahead of everyone else at Multi

Antoine Cantin
A good all rounder and the Oh world record holder.

Anthony Brooks 
With him being a "professional speedcuber" could be interesting.

Topics:
Stackmat Pros a little dated but whatever
the addition of Skewb could be expaned to the new regulations and thoughts on changes.
Thoughts on how Moyu releases cubes and what you think of it. And what you think of the ones you have if you have any.
Anthony Brooks being a "professional speedcuber" and that exhibition about the 40th anniversary of the cube. 
How speedcubing as changed in the past few years.
The new regulations. Thoughts on changes.


----------



## Tim Major (May 4, 2014)

tx789 said:


> Suggestions



I agree with having Anthony, even though he was on before, I think there'd be still enough to discuss.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 5, 2014)

krnballerzzz said:


> If there are suggestions guests/topics, can I get the following...
> 
> Name:
> Reasons for suggestion:



Alex Lau, because he's ridiculously fast but he doesn't use CFOP.
Simon Westlund, because of the Sweden's Got Talent thing and megaminx talking.
Sebastian Weyer, because of his recent 4x4 world records.

Also, one thing I would like to ask is, what happened with your microphone? Literally the same episode that Thom got a better one, your sound quality just died. I'm very confused.


----------



## Tim Major (May 18, 2014)

4 WRs this weekend and 3 NARs.

Sounds like a good time for an episode? Pls I need my cubecast fix ~thebugsman~


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 26, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 4 WRs this weekend and 3 NARs.
> 
> Sounds like a good time for an episode? Pls I need my cubecast fix ~thebugsman~



We have a scheduled recording this Wednesday. 

I don't know why I'm so lazy. Whenever I record an episode I have a great time doing it, but then 3 months pass without an episode lol... 

But, Anthony Brooks is next~


----------



## megaminxwin (May 27, 2014)

krnballerzzz said:


> We have a scheduled recording this Wednesday.
> 
> I don't know why I'm so lazy. Whenever I record an episode I have a great time doing it, but then 3 months pass without an episode lol...
> 
> But, Anthony Brooks is next~



Oh cool. I think maybe schedule out heaps of episodes in a row, so that you know what you're going to be doing next, when you'll be doing it, etc. Then you won't have problems procrastinating.

Also, get a new microphone, you sound like ****.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 5, 2014)

krnballerzzz said:


> We have a scheduled recording this Wednesday.
> 
> I don't know why I'm so lazy. Whenever I record an episode I have a great time doing it, but then 3 months pass without an episode lol...
> 
> But, Anthony Brooks is next~



So what's up with this?


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 6, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> So what's up with this?



I was just wondering that myself. ME WANTY CUBECAST D:


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 6, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Also, get a new microphone, you sound like ****.



How about you donate one? He's doing this show for free, and his mic is good enough dude... go donate before complaining.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 6, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> How about you donate one? He's doing this show for free, and his mic is good enough dude... go donate before complaining.



I'm referring to the fact that Andrew complained about Thom having a bad mic for 23 episodes, and when Thom finally got a better mic, Andrew started sounding like crap. I'm turning it around.

I'm teasing, he doesn't need a new mic.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jul 2, 2014)

Could you please please make a new episode? I would love it! I'm even re-listening to all the old ones now, as it is taking so long!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 6, 2014)

krnballerzzz said:


> We have a scheduled recording this Wednesday.
> 
> I don't know why I'm so lazy. Whenever I record an episode I have a great time doing it, but then 3 months pass without an episode lol...
> 
> But, Anthony Brooks is next~




Still nothing about this.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 9, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Still nothing about this.



Our schedules haven't been lining up (Thom, Andrew and I), but we're planning to record the episode soon!


----------

